# Our nightly routine!



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

PP, use the advanced post function, and click the Youtube icon. That will give you two sets of brackets. Then all you do is paste everything after the = in between them. For example, you would paste in 1wtecm5odkg


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Parkers Parents (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks for the help.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

love the little tail wag! looks like he's got a bandage on - is he ok?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a gorgeous happy pup! I think Parker is looking for a tummy rub.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That looks like one contented pupper.


----------



## Parkers Parents (Feb 21, 2008)

He has a spot on his leg that he keeps licking until it is raw. I thought if I bandaged it up long enough it would heal. 
It healed alright but he could not stop licking it so it is raw again. Guess he will have to go to the vet for another shot. I hate to give them to him but it is the only thing that helps 

Thanks for all the praises.
He is very special and spoiled


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Parker is quite the character!

Whar a sweet lovey guy...does he get to sleep on the bed all night? My boy likes to sleep in the bed with me while Dh is on night shift! If I tuck him in his own bed with a blanket he will stay in his own bed.

I just love their little routines, thanks for sharing!

Jen and Murphy


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He is one happy boy! Love your camera action, there at the end!


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Parker is a really ham! He really seems to love the camera!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He loves that camera, he is so sweet





















 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

What a sweetie! Thank you for the big smile I know have on my face!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Such a sweetie. I love the tail action. Bama does that same thing. Lays completely still except for the tail. Parker seems to love the camera.


----------



## Parkers Parents (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes he does love the camera. We love him so.
I let him sleep with me when DH is out of town. He always starts out like the video in DH's spot in the bed. It is constantly a struggle to get him in his own bed. We love him so it is hard to make him get down. How could you say no to that sweetie.
Thank you all for the great comments


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

He is soooooooo cute. What a face!!!!


----------

